# Miami Manufacturing Hudson - ID help!?



## cheeseroc (May 19, 2018)

Way out of my comfort zone on this one.  Just picked this up and Im not sure what to do with it.
Has mismatched wheels, im guessing theyre both wrong based on fender clearance.
Havent found any photos of these with fenders so maybe theyre wrong too, based on brace construction.
Headtube seems to have threads for a different headbadge so maybe this is just a pile of parts.

Somebody point me in the right direction, please!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 19, 2018)

Looks Miami to me. Not sure what is going on with that little screw in the head tube but I think badge is likely correct and original to bike. Stem is a Wald 3 but bars, seat, and fenders could be original. I could use that pump! What is rear hub? Front rim not correct and of course kick stand not original. V/r Shawn


----------



## cheeseroc (May 19, 2018)

Its an armless musselman.  I can read “july 16th 07 dec 15th”


----------



## Freqman1 (May 19, 2018)

cheeseroc said:


> Its an armless musselman.  I can read “july 16th 07 dec 15th”




In that case I believe rear hub/rim is correct too. That would only make stem and front wheel not correct as I see it. @hoofhearted may have more to offer on this machine. V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (May 19, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> In that case I believe rear hub/rim is correct too. That would only make stem and front wheel not correct as I see it. @hoofhearted may have more to offer on this machine. V/r Shawn




*Shawn is correct.

..... patric*


----------



## mongeese (May 19, 2018)

It is a set screw for a ground I assume.


----------



## cheeseroc (May 20, 2018)

Thanks guys.  I spent some hours on the google machine but not a lot turned up for hudson specifically. 

I found this chainwheel on Crown bikes but couldnt find it on a Miami (did see a slightlier fancier one).

Do you think I should keep the fenders on? Is there a specific front wheel i should keep an eye out for?


----------



## hoofhearted (May 20, 2018)

cheeseroc said:


> Thanks guys.  I spent some hours on the google machine but not a lot turned up for hudson specifically.
> 
> I found this chainwheel on Crown bikes but couldnt find it on a Miami (did see a slightlier fancier one).
> 
> Do you think I should keep the fenders on? Is there a specific front wheel i should keep an eye out for?






*Chainring on this 1915 Miami Bull Dog very similar ...
60-Teeth .. half-inch pitch.


...... patric
*


----------



## cheeseroc (May 20, 2018)

Wow, i wish i found that!  Thanks for your help! I found a few with that chainring pattern but the smaller holes between the “shapes” on mine are simple circles versus diamonds on the other miami bikes I found.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 20, 2018)

*
This is a Crown .....



 


This* *is* *also* *a* *Crown ... the Crown ... as well as other Indiana-
built bicycles sport Fauber cranks and chainrings.

Fauber was an Indiana thang.

..... patric



 

1914 Crown .....^^^*

* 








*


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2018)

Except for the stem and front wheel I'd leave this bike the way it is. Here is a pic of the front hub of my Flying Merkel. V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (May 21, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *
> This is a Crown .....
> 
> View attachment 810988
> ...



What an interesting truss frame! I've never seen one like that before.


----------

